# mbuna hybrid?



## feenx (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi this here is Cid, 
I was given this cichlid 3rd or 4th hand about 2yrs ago. it appears to be a hybrid mbuna just not entirely sure which or what the sex is. he's about 4" long, but has lived in a smaller tank most of his life. 
















Has teeth on outside of lips(scrapes algae), eats anything (so far lol) including small tankmates (lrgest guppy eaten 2")
Behaviour wise: Colours change with mood;blue changes to almost black or white over whole body(excluding head), loves attention, likes the cave-ish home i made, but loves to swim across the top of the tank(back & forth as fast as possible) and do "cyclones" down to the bottom,or in as tight a spot as possible.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It is a "Johanni" complex Mbuna, probably mostly the Maingano type that are all black and blue, if it never was yellow-orange. It is hard to tell if they are pure or just poorly bred. Some are sold as "Electric Blue Johanni", many of which are hybrids. There are 4 species in this group, it is difficult to ID for sure.Call him "Electric Blue Johanni" if you like.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The Fact That He's Still As Blue As He Is, Means It's Probably A Male. Females Tend To Turn More Of A Brownish Color As They Mature.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a hybrid. He/she most strongly resembles the Johanni complex as noki says, but the shape of head as well as coloration in the first photo tells me it's got something else mixed in.


----------

